# Sky Cliff (IAPLC 2010 tank)



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

My IAPLC 2010 tank

Ranked 80










Aquarium:
W90xD45xH45 (cm) - 180 lts

Lighting:
hqi 2x70 w 10 k
T5 4x21

Substrate:
ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia II

Ferts & CO2:
Flourish Excel Flourish Nitrogen Flourish Phosphorus Flourish Iron Flourish
Potasio Flourish Trace Flourish, pressurized CO2 4bps

Filtration:
Fluval 305

Plants:
Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba" Eleocharis parvula Eleocharis sp weeping
moss", Vesicularia Ferriei, Fissidens sp, Taxiphyllum sp, Leptodictyum riparium

Animals:
Boraras urophthalmoides, Otocinclus affinis, Planorbiarium red, Neocaridina
heteropoda cf cherry

Regards to Mexico


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

very impressive! I really like your scape. 
How do you keep the slope/hill? 

-Riverboa


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Riverboa said:


> How do you keep the slope/hill?


With the same stones create and support the outstanding ...










Regards


----------



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

very cool tank


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

*Yoni_S:*

Thanks

Regards


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, it's people like you that make us want to tear down our tank and attempt to make one like yours. Simply wonderful! You should be proud.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

i enjoy your scape. I always like to see the hardscape along with the finished scape.


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks for your compliments

Regards


----------



## ghostmonk (Jul 6, 2009)

Very beautiful.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

This is a very impressive scape for sure. I have been wanting to do ones of these full mountain scapes someday also soon as i find all the right rocks to do it I am on it. 

Your tank is very inspirational great job.


----------

